# electrical??



## Rookieone (Jul 4, 2006)

I had my 25' 01 Prowler out last week and had a wierd electrical problem.  As I was setting up, I unhooked the electrical from the truck that I tow with and all the electricity went out on the TT.  I checked all the breakers and fuse's and all were fine.  I had no power not even to the co2 detector.  We went for  a day like that then I deciede to unhook the battery and re hook and all was fine.  Is this something I need to worry about?  Is this something that happens somethimes?  I'm getting ready for a long trip and want to make sure I don't have a serious problem.

Thanks in advance,

Rookieone


----------



## C Nash (Jul 4, 2006)

Re: electrical??

Sounds as though there was just a poor connection at the battery.  Clean the post and cable.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 4, 2006)

Re: electrical??

I have a question.  Were you pluged into electricity?  If so, you should have had everything working in your camper.  If not, Chelse is probably correct.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: electrical??

I would have to agree with Chelsa, if you are sure that was all that you did. And I would suspect the + but do a complete job of cleaning both. I suggest that you visit an auto parts store and get one of the steel brushes that are designed for the purpose. They have a brush that is round and fits the outside of the posts, and another that will insert into the opening of the cable clamps.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: electrical??

I would check the wires coming out of the inverter too.  Something made that battery go dead in the first place.  How long had it been in storage?  Do you have a battery that is not maintenance free and needs the caps pulled off to check the water level?  If it  has rectangle lids on the cell holes you can pry them off with a screw driver and make sure they are full of water.  You should also put some petroleum jelly on the post after you clean and reinstall the cables.  This will help cut down on corrosion.  Or you can buy a tube of electrical grease that is made for that purpose.  Might have the battery checked at an auto parts store too.  But if they tell you it is bad take it to another store for a second opinion.  

Have fun.


----------



## Rookieone (Jul 6, 2006)

Re: electrical??

Thanks for the advice.  I will clean the terminals.


----------



## Poppa (Jul 10, 2006)

Re: electrical??

When you clean the terminals, either put some heavy grease under them and coat them good an it will prevent the moisture from acting on the lead and corrodeing again or there is some spray that you can pick up at any auto store that does the same thing.


----------

